# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  My aqua-plant landscape - 3rd project

## hc rotala

Tank Specification;

Tank size: 36 x 18 x 18
Lighting: 4 x Arcadia 18W FL, and 1 x 36W PLL.

DV bacterial bottom ground gravel substrate (10%), brownish volcano substrate (15%), Tormet (5%), remaining ADA Amazonia I & Africana from previous 2nd project (estimate 55% both), lastly top up with Holland sand (15%). 

Hardware underneath the tank: - Under gravel plate, 3 aerations air stone, and JBL gravel heating cable. 

Bottom fertilizers: - Florapol, Ferrotabs, DV bottom activator.

Routing fertilizers: - Seachem iron, Potassium and Comprehensive Plant Supplement.

----------


## zenscape

Impressive HC growth! Really neat. Do you have a full tank shot?

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

nice! would like to see a full tank shot! well done!

----------


## hc rotala

> Impressive HC growth! Really neat. Do you have a full tank shot?





> nice! would like to see a full tank shot! well done!


Maurice Cheong & iwishweallcouldwin. Thank for your compliment, BTW the Rotala “green” sp is not growing well so the right side is rather empty look though.

----------


## jason6142004

may i know what is the plant at the foreground? is it planted in the sand?

----------


## dwgi32

Like the HC look, you may need to increase the light intensity at the side so that the HC can cover the whole foreground.

----------


## hc rotala

> may i know what is the plant at the foreground? is it planted in the sand?


 The plant is HC, grown on Holland sand.




> Like the HC look, you may need to increase the light intensity at the side so that the HC can cover the whole foreground.


 Thanks, advice noted.

Actually some space constraint there in the hood to fill in another light, but I will try to figure that out.

----------


## Burnz

The background plants look really nice and neat. I love it!  :Well done:  
( sorry i don't know the name of the plant ). 

Does the back ground get out of shape real fast? Meaning you would need to constantly trim it to get it to stay below water surface?

----------


## hc rotala

> The background plants look really nice and neat. I love it!  
> ( sorry i don't know the name of the plant ). 
> 
> Does the back ground get out of shape real fast? Meaning you would need to constantly trim it to get it to stay below water surface?


Thanks, Burnz. The <<< side is Hydrocotyle Sibthorpiodes, the center-back is Hydrocotyle Leucocephala; - these plants need to be trim frequently to save the foreground HC plant, or theyll shade up the whole foreground within 1 ½ month. The HL has been with me 5 years since my 1st planting project. So i have lot of "Kamm chain" with it, now i treat it as "algae interceptor".

Some enlargements here.

----------


## rebbot

I just took a look at your lights setup and that's really a lot of lights for a smaller than 1 feet cube. Do you have problems with algae?

BTW love the HC lawn, seems to be filling in nicely.  :Grin:

----------


## jason6142004

> The plant is HC, grown on Holland sand.



sorry but what is HC??

----------


## hc rotala

> I just took a look at your lights setup and that's really a lot of lights for a smaller than 1 feet cube. Do you have problems with algae?
> BTW love the HC lawn, seems to be filling in nicely.


Algae problem? no, I have few major rules to prevents algae attack, one of that is employ a substantial huge canister filter (20 liters filter volume power by 2 x 1100 L/H pump) to maintained the artificial equilibrium BIO-ECO system within the tank.

BTW, my tank is 3 footer of size, not the cube.  :Grin: 

Thus I still plan to fitting another 36W PLL at the >>> side.  :Jump for joy: 




> sorry but what is HC??


Hemianthus Callitrichoides. (one of the thin plant specimen suit for foreground aqua landscape)

----------


## jason6142004

> Hemianthus Callitrichoides. (one of the thin plant specimen suit for foreground aqua landscape)


thanks!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## rebbot

> Algae problem? no, I have few major rules to prevents algae attack, one of that is employ a substantial huge canister filter (20 liters filter volume power by 2 x 1100 L/H pump) to maintained the artificial equilibrium BIO-ECO system within the tank.
> 
> BTW, my tank is 3 footer of size, not the cube.



Oops, my apologies! I misread the unit. I keep thinking its 36cm by 18cm by 18cm when its inches.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Burnz

> Thanks, Burnz. The <<< side is Hydrocotyle Sibthorpiodes, the center-back is Hydrocotyle Leucocephala; - these plants need to be trim frequently to save the foreground HC plant, or theyll shade up the whole foreground within 1 ½ month. The HL has been with me 5 years since my 1st planting project. So i have lot of "Kamm chain" with it, now i treat it as "algae interceptor".



No problem. I thought the background with all the layers was quite interesting. I tried using Hydrocotyle Sibthorpiodes ( i'm assuming the other species being the bigger one ) but they didn't do too well probably because the set up was quite new then. Maybe i'll give them a go again with my now rather settled 3-footer.

oh yes,one more thing... "kamm chain" being??  :Opps:

----------


## Jervis

Really very nice... is there a reason for not adding any fish?

What's your temperature range?

----------


## hc rotala

> Oops, my apologies! I misread the unit. I keep thinking its 36cm by 18cm by 18cm when its inches.


rebbot, it okay, that obvious, sometime we go rush a bit.  :Grin: 




> No problem. I thought the background with all the layers was quite interesting. I tried using Hydrocotyle Sibthorpiodes ( i'm assuming the other species being the bigger one ) but they didn't do too well probably because the set up was quite new then. Maybe i'll give them a go again with my now rather settled 3-footer.
> 
> oh yes,one more thing... "kamm chain" being??


"kamm chain" in Hokien means passionate (pls correct if i wrong, i don't know how to express it exactly), the HL being 5 years stay with me, so loyalty. :Jump for joy: 




> Really very nice... is there a reason for not adding any fish?
> 
> What's your temperature range?


Thanks you, Jervis. Thought those plants just blooming up recently, so at this stage i no longer worries about the Bio-load inside there, it's time to welcoming fishes.

I rather waiting for a school of Silver Hatcher arrived. - :Wink: 

Temperature:- 24.4 - 26.0 Celsius. The HC like this most..... the cool... ness....  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

How did you manage to maintain at such low temperature? Do you use a fan or a chiller?

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

wow... really nice setup. I wish I could do something like that.  :Embarassed:

----------


## hc rotala

> How did you manage to maintain at such low temperature? Do you use a fan or a chiller?


 Hi, Jervis, i do used a chiller (an oversize one, so less workload for the chiller). 

Only chiller could able to free someone mind out of hassle. 
High precision temperature control, less water top up schedule, and ignore ambient condition around inside the room.  :Jump for joy: 





> wow... really nice setup. I wish I could do something like that.


Thanks, Sean.

----------


## hc rotala

Recent result.

Miracle plants -- The unknown Fissiden.

----------


## torque6

> Hi, Jervis, i do used a chiller (an oversize one, so less workload for the chiller). 
> 
> Only chiller could able to free someone mind out of hassle. 
> High precision temperature control, less water top up schedule, and ignore ambient condition around inside the room. 
> Thanks, Sean.


ya, thats the advantage of having a chiller. I have to top up an inch of water everyday, guess those empty pepsi bottles from ntuc comes in handy.

----------


## hc rotala

The Utricularia Graminifolia-- 1 month ago.


After...

----------


## hc rotala

Flying Chendoi? 

The loose Utricularia Graminifolia grown on the rock close to water surface, some even emerged from water surface.

Also found that they grow some Bladder which enable them to traps for food.

----------


## Jervis

Nice! I didn't know _Utricularia Graminifolia_ can look so nice as a foreground plant... thumbs up  :Well done:

----------


## torque6

4 weeks and close to 5-9 hundred times its original growth mass. Very nice.

----------


## hc rotala

Thanks Jervis & Torque6.

And enjoy this:
Have any one ever saw the Chendoi (Utricularia Graminifolia) eat tube-worm, here is it, with it unique Bladder succeeded in trapping the prey. May be it's too hungry that has force him to take on such a unreasonably huge prey, i don't think it can finish it, don't it? if then it'd probably be full for a week. Ha, Ha... :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Faint! What a gruesome shot  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## juggler

Nice use of the overhanging Hydrocotyle.  :Well done: 
Makes a refreshing aquascape!

----------


## torque6

:Grin: Very nice shot !

----------


## Jervis

The more I look at your tank... the more I love it... the messiness really brings out the natural aspect of it. It's very convincing  :Smile:

----------


## hc rotala

> Faint! What a gruesome shot


Jervis, you inspiring me that this creature (UG) is a predator in your thread I read (thanks for your info there). So then I feed them with that to prove it. But came to the end they're greatest enemy was this….the Rummy nose Tetra. Is that the theory of physical Food Chain?



Look at below here where lot of UG leaves tips were rounded by them. Luckily there got only two are remains.

----------


## hc rotala

> Very nice shot !


Thanks. Ha,Ha, just my another lucky shot.




> Nice use of the overhanging Hydrocotyle. 
> Makes a refreshing aquascape!


 


> The more I look at your tank... the more I love it... the messiness really brings out the natural aspect of it. It's very convincing


I used to trim them (The background plants) to keep them from overlapping toward the front point, eventually these were the forming shape.

----------


## C_Aquatics

> Thanks Jervis & Torque6.
> 
> And enjoy this:
> Have any one ever saw the Chendoi (Utricularia Graminifolia) eat tube-worm, here is it, with it unique Bladder succeeded in trapping the prey. May be it's too hungry that has force him to take on such a unreasonably huge prey, i don't think it can finish it, don't it? if then it'd probably be full for a week. Ha, Ha...


Thats cool...thats freakin cool..... :Smile: 

 :Well done:  on the great photo!!!

----------


## hc rotala

What if 14 weeks run without any water changes, and the last 7 weeks with zero liquidize fertilizer add-in and overall merely 3% maintenance task been carry out along that period? Huh! skipped filter cleaning too.

----------


## hc rotala

If i can still see some flowers somewhere inside there?

----------


## hc rotala

Chendoi mixes into H.C.

----------


## hc rotala

Nature color of the forest?

----------


## torque6

hc have discolorations ? seems browning occuring in the midgrounds.

----------


## ikuzo

the fissidens probably fissidens sp singapore. i have some back then. pretty difficult to keep without the hair algae attachment  :Sad:

----------


## hc rotala

> hc have discolorations ? seems browning occuring in the midgrounds.


Because they are grown too thick thus unable to locate they're root into the soil properly. 

And beside that the keeper given very less attention for them recently.

----------


## torque6

> Because they are grown too thick thus unable to locate they're root into the soil properly. 
> And beside that the keeper given very less attention for them recently.


oh i see :Grin: ..

----------


## Jervis

If your tank continues to run for another 3 years... the HC will form a layer so thick it will reach the water surface  :Laughing:

----------


## torque6

seriously ? if HC grown in abundance will it start stacking on top of each other ? :Shocked:

----------


## Verminator

Apparently so, amazing! So i guess you have to trim the top layer off every now and again? I'd be scared to do so incase i killed it off. I did so the last time, although i guess it didnt need trimming at the time  :Smile:

----------


## torque6

trim off the top layers ??!! so its going to be more difficult than trimming hairgrasses....OH NO  :Sad:

----------


## blue33

I just trimmed like cutting our hair short.  :Grin:

----------


## hc rotala

I'm kind of mood less now day to tasking the tank. If i wanna to start i will clean swap all those H.C, probably reserve the fore ground for the Chendoi (U.G) only.

If i handling a scissor, i sure will trim the H.C wisely, because i know they will grow back shortly.

----------


## hc rotala

Time to start doing some work before everything go down to drain.

1st; Clean out the huge canister filter.
Look here were the secrete "recipe", the Substrate Pro 2.



Bottom secrete; Hexa Ring & Sintere glass Ring.

----------


## hc rotala

Closing after cleaning all filter media.





Reverse view of the caniter's cover.

----------


## hc rotala

0,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1, Houston, Ready to fires up.....





Eheim & Jebo. The Jebo "Canister" is relatively tougher and better in term of build quality and moulding precision. *But* Jebo filter pump like 2nd World War aeroplane.
May be due to different OEM product manufacturer in combination.

----------


## hc rotala

Placement of 2 flow outlet (one in front another in rear corner).
Surface movement is considerably extreme. Well i never used any spray bar ever since i have a canister filter, i really hate that spray bar, it only jeopardize the overall system performance (Bad invention).

----------


## hc rotala

"Screw turbulence linear" transparent surface extracter. Ha! that was self invented after a dozen fail & error. Performing water surface limes clear out in minutes.

----------


## hc rotala

*Utricularia Graminifolia* (The Chendoi) grown at the rear panel of the tank just below water line.

----------


## hc rotala

> If your tank continues to run for another 3 years... the HC will form a layer so thick it will reach the water surface


Wa :Opps: , don't scare me...... can't imagine if 3....., 3 years non water change & unmanaged. :Shocked:  If they still alive over there.








> seriously ? if HC grown in abundance will it start stacking on top of each other ?


Yeap, agreed, that they will having less good looking "carpet" view.

----------


## torque6

Looks like i got to trim frequently as well. Hope 1FT HC together with some rotalas indica doesnt require trimming weekly.

----------


## hc rotala

Sometime in the middle of my tank-set.

----------


## hc rotala

Boot the "Timer" to Digital

----------


## hc rotala

Jebo 950 is better than Eheim... physically & surely (at least for me- for the canister only, not the pump itself)

----------


## hc rotala

*Arctica is my dream chiller. It generated less heat around in confined space, secondly it digital thermostat is more precise in temperature control.*

----------


## hc rotala

*Master & Sub functionality.....*

----------


## hc rotala

Floor secured

----------


## hc rotala

Burmese Loaches

----------


## hc rotala

The world toughest China-made Top-drive pump. Customarily modified at least 3 times by me. But have been abandoned since i used Dual Iwaki MD-15.

----------


## feide

> *Master & Sub functionality.....*


 :Shocked:  neat little setup! U mind taking in an apprentice?  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

If you dont show us your tank pic, with those equipment you can really fool us you got a huge tank.  :Grin:

----------


## a4su

Is this project contesting in competition?very power leh!

----------


## hc rotala

> Is this project contesting in competition?very power leh!


Just enthusiasm.... perfectionism.....

----------


## a4su

> Just enthusiasm.... perfectionism.....


 
really very nice leh,if go competition i think also no problem one :Smile:

----------


## hc rotala

> really very nice leh,if go competition i think also no problem one


If for historical would be better i think, this tank-set has last very long ages.

----------


## Morgan01

i love your scape and very pleasing to the eye. your Hydrocotyle Leucocephala is indeed a fast growing plant...like vines they creep massively if unattended.

thanks for sharing.

----------


## barmby

hc rotala, thank you for sharing an insight of your setup. it has certainly help alot with a good foundation. nice aquascape btw.  :Smile:

----------


## neon

> Jebo 950 is better than Eheim... physically & surely (at least for me- for the canister only, not the pump itself)


HI,

I am using the same eheim canister, would like to hear the "good" thing about this jebo , and the comparison . Looking at the picture, the water input and return are at the top. How does it work ?

What is the of Jebo and Eheim in malaysia ? Can the eheim 1262/1260 pump fit on top of jebo ?

Cheers

----------


## hc rotala

> i love your scape and very pleasing to the eye. your Hydrocotyle Leucocephala is indeed a fast growing plant...like vines they creep massively if unattended.
> 
> thanks for sharing.


You're welcome.

Acturely the Hydrocotyle Leucocephala i have keep them for many years, i like their bushy air root, fast grown. Thus completing more nutrient when the other plants are weak or new, not yet acquainted to their existing environment. Eventurely limited algae booming. Vise-verser when they over grown, i have to trims them aggresively to give chance for other plants as well.

----------


## hc rotala

> hc rotala, thank you for sharing an insight of your setup. it has certainly help alot with a good foundation. nice aquascape btw.


Thank you.

----------


## hc rotala

> HI,
> 
> Looking at the picture, the water input and return are at the top. How does it work ?
> 
> Cheers


No, the both on-top 12/16mm tubing are the return output feed to the 2 Iwaki pumps next inside the cabinet. The Input tube is place at the left bottom corner behind the canister, which is much similar design with the Ehiem 2260. & the tube's size is huge too.






> HI,
> 
> I am using the same eheim canister, would like to hear the "good" thing about this jebo , and the comparison.
> 
> Cheers


Just talk about both canister (module) Jebo 950 verse Eheim2260, which i found that Jebo 950;

*Overall canister body build thicker (stronger beside reduce temperature loss) & heavier.
*The lid's clips stronger, bigger turning's handler thus easy to twist.
*The canister's lid cover is ultra strong- unbend able.
 *Canister's main rubber seal ring is thicker & look more durable.
*Dual return way is feasible.
*Come with Filter Medium Module.
*The "green" rubber tubing were surprisingly as high grade as Eheim.
*The canister hold more water volume (Square shape).




> HI,
> 
> What is the of Jebo and Eheim in malaysia ? Can the eheim 1262/1260 pump fit on top of jebo ?
> 
> Cheers


Overall i prone to Eheim classic, only this 950 canister surprise me. Yes, you can fit mostly any External type pump onto the canister with little modification (actually mine have remove the square pump feet/ holder).

----------


## hc rotala

HC on top




Bravest Botia




Favorite corner

----------


## volley

Looks beautiful...wonderful setup. I wish my tank can be like yours

----------


## Fingerling

Looks wild. Love the loaches.

----------


## BenBOMB

Amazing work, your dw looks great with all that on there. You have very good, well used talent.

----------


## hc rotala

Thanks for all compliments above. 

Here are some latest snap shoots....

----------


## barmby

Keep it going  :Smile:  The water is crystal

----------


## hc rotala

> Keep it going  The water is crystal


It's because the use of an overate size filter.

----------


## volley

great job..What's the plant with the small leaf on the rock? can it be planted as a foreground plant in a low tech tank? Does this plant need low temperature?

----------


## hc rotala

> great job..What's the plant with the small leaf on the rock? can it be planted as a foreground plant in a low tech tank? Does this plant need low temperature?


Thanks. That's HC (Hemianthus Callitrichoides) that creeping on the rock, they are probably the top well know foreground plants. The temp +/- 26/27 Celsius is crucial for they survival.

----------


## volley

thanks for enlightening...guess it won't be suitable for my low tech tank that i intend to set up because i won't have a chiller, only a small fan. Achieving 26 degrees will be a problem especially in our hot weather.

----------


## hc rotala

Thinking of a come back........ after a huge failure by using Nisso's soil, disastrous failure actually.

----------


## Navanod

> Thinking of a come back........ after a huge failure by using Nisso's soil, disastrous failure actually.


Wah! I just saw that your log was since last June! So over the last year or some, the tank had a failure?
What happened?

----------


## hc rotala

> Wah! I just saw that your log was since last June! So over the last year or some, the tank had a failure?
> What happened?


Yap! a nightmare, tank load with Black algae, full of them, every way, every side, every angle.

It been totally ignorant, call abundant more exactly. Only filter and chiller are keep running, no light, no C02 supply.

So this it the history for so far till now.

----------


## Navanod

I feel your pains...had been fighting black algae since I started this hobby.
I think I'm finally winning though heh heh...

Best of luck in your new project

----------


## hc rotala

This incoming project, I'll wipe out all "Nisso" soil, make damn sure no single piece left..... and back to Amazonia 1 and II

----------


## benjidog

Just saw the shots of your previous tank shots! 
Taken away by the clear water and great layout - very "dutch" garden style.

All the best for your new project and please post pictures of your new set-up!
Yeah!

----------


## hc rotala

This is my 4th totally-screw-up project......

----------


## hc rotala

And here now the entirely new project.... the 5th project which start from scratches, 4 day ago.





Bubbles-up so fast? "Quad Core" performance?  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Aquanoob

What type of algae are those in your 4th project? You said that the algae was caused by the Nisso soil, I am wondering how?
Your 5th project is starting well, and look forward to more mature scape.

----------


## adeguay

Does your temp still remain at 26-27C?

----------


## barmby

It does seem to me that the tank was neglected

----------


## hc rotala

> What type of algae are those in your 4th project? You said that the algae was caused by the Nisso soil, I am wondering how?
> Your 5th project is starting well, and look forward to more mature scape.


BBA Algae & Hair Algae. As you see those rocks in the pictures are so much clean compare to the circumstantial around them is because they has been boils with hot water few day back there as to sort out those blooming BBA Algae attached to them.

2 problem resorted to the Nisso's soils; 
1- Alkaline tendency. PH reading 7.5 constant even after routine water changed.
2- Stem plants can't rooting into the soil. Clearly none roots growing into that soils. Seem like the gravel bed is deadly underneath it. (Deadly affirmative after couple weeks of observing). Definitely not alike ADA which bunches of strong and healthy roots anchoring deepen into the soils gravel. 





> Does your temp still remain at 26-27C?


Yes, 27C always. Even in within the 4th failure project where I'm just killed the CO2 and the lighting.





> It does seem to me that the tank was neglected


Yes, than how?  :Opps:  I never used to this kind of strong and invincible BBA and Hairy Algae outbreak, they're totally unmanageable, I have no idea where to start figure that out, I have to surrender that project and abandoned that "master piece".

----------


## hc rotala

*In the previous project 4th, I realized that the major causes of the huge algae blooming is due to this; Plants are relatively weak even a lively condition has applied. Means that ultra excessive nutrients will eventually benefited the unwanted Algae. Secondly, healthy gravel bed not work out in that time, mostly due to none of gravel bed's bacteria colonizers been loaded, especially the "Bacter Balls", with those related promoter and balancer. Third, the soil are also a culprit which not really a native purposes be as "Aquatic" base soils. 

Thus, no matter how hard work I'm does to siphons out the Hair Algae, monthly boiled those rocks to eliminate the BBA, they still will come back rapidly and fearsomely particularly the Hair Algae which it blend in solidly into HC and other plants. Make no chance for me to get them separated.

Since this is an unresolvable up-side down problematic. So that I'm think I should better get another fresh start. Correction from the failure, plus some rethinks ideas..... so.... here the project 5th. HEMM! I'll make sure this project must be breath taking!!!*   :Smug:

----------


## Jungle-mania

Boiling the rocks are not going to solve the problem, but just adding to your chores. Have you check the pH of the rocks? A simple way is to do the vinegar test. The pH of the rocks might be affecting your high pH level. I recommend that you add some floating plants to suck up the nutrients first, since they are also way easier to remove.

----------


## hc rotala

Little stretched out after 3 weeks.

----------


## hc rotala

> Boiling the rocks are not going to solve the problem.


 It's the quickest and most effective way to entirely wipes out those BBA. 




> The pH of the rocks might be affecting your high pH level.


The rocks are safe for aquatic use, which they never seen to bother water PH and has been there for many many years.

----------


## Jungle-mania

The rocks are safe for aquatic use, which they never seen to bother water PH and has been there for many many years.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like the water from the tap has the high pH!

----------


## Kenng

Wonder where did you get the grey rock with lots of holes from? 
Hope to get one too, hope it is not too expensive.

----------


## hc rotala

> Sounds like the water from the tap has the high pH!


After few hours of filtration circulation will neutralize what of if the tap water with a slightly high pH tendency.

----------


## hc rotala

> Wonder where did you get the grey rock with lots of holes from? 
> Hope to get one too, hope it is not too expensive.


Get from aquatic shop, of course. Price is very cheap.

----------


## hc rotala

More snap....

----------


## Kenng

> Get from aquatic shop, of course. Price is very cheap.


Bro, can you PM where you get this rock from? I want to get this rock. Thank you

----------


## hc rotala

*
Jungle now!*







The Canon product more real in coloration than the previous Nikon. Also shown more details in high light tone.

----------


## Kenng

How did you get the chendol plant to grow so well?
Mine growed well initially and then melt.

----------


## hc rotala

Where got Chendol? those lush and healthy plant are Star Grass (Heteranthera Zosterifolia)

----------


## hondacivic

nice development.. how u attach ur plant on the rock?? u last pics.. just use string to tie the roots?? cant spot any string u left behind on the initial pics leh..

----------


## apisto31

Nice setup Bro. May I know where did you get the Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides? Thanks!

----------


## hc rotala

> nice development.. how u attach ur plant on the rock?? u last pics.. just use string to tie the roots?? cant spot any string u left behind on the initial pics leh..


Tie them all on a piece of small rock first, then place them on the big rock.

----------


## hondacivic

thanks bro..

----------


## hc rotala

> Nice setup Bro. May I know where did you get the Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides? Thanks!


At local aquatic outlet, Penang, of course.

----------


## Jungle-mania

Is that algae growing in your tank? Your tanks looks heavily planted to have that happening.

----------


## hc rotala

No radical changes.......... 
All BBA gone after redo the planting, happy to see all rocks look clean now. But Hair Algae strike potentially.

----------


## hc rotala

*The Helicopter Sucker cat species.
*






*

The Chilodus Punctatus headstander.*

----------


## hc rotala

*Two weeks later.....*

----------


## creech

The helicopter sucker fish looks interesting, any idea how big will it grow?

----------


## hc rotala

No idea, instead I'm also like to know.

----------


## hc rotala

The Botia Sidthimunki, but this species is likely being bigger thought, beside they got more body spot too.












I basically like those plants lay on top of the rock, their style look natural. But don't identify what their name? Can someone here help?

----------


## hellomyfriend

may i know what is the last picture towards the left side of the picture what is the plant name? and where am i able to find them. thank you.

----------


## wethead

Hey there mate I think those plant are some sort of hydrocotyle "penny wort"

----------


## hc rotala

*Iwaki pumps and those related hoses cleaning!* *After 10 months.
*

----------


## hc rotala

*Cheer you up here with some of these latest snap shoots.*  :Wink: 






*


School of pencil fishes.*

----------


## barmby

nice shots.. pencils are dancing in motion! beautiful

----------


## hc rotala

> nice shots.. pencils are dancing in motion! beautiful


Really? thanks.

----------


## hc rotala

*More picks.*

Look slightly better now compare to the initial stage.



Zoom out a bit.



Cover the right side.



Turn to the left side.

----------


## adrianng1996

why dont you take a full tank shot? kinda hard to see the whole scape like this

----------


## barmby

Yeah. Believe me. nice. I see fishes since 7

----------


## hc rotala

*Here you are; full tank shot.*




*
Best spot!* 





*Kicking out some of my aquarium plants to here.
*

----------


## redfever

very nice tank....

----------


## cheetf

Great looking tank! Just one thing, the first thing that grabbed my eye was the piece of stone in the middle which seemed a bit out of place. In terms of colour anyway. Looks like a piece of concrete which someone used a drill repeatedly on.

----------


## hc rotala

> very nice tank....


Thanks for your compliment. 





> Great looking tank! Just one thing, the first thing that grabbed my eye was the piece of stone in the middle which seemed a bit out of place. In terms of colour anyway. Looks like a piece of concrete which someone used a drill repeatedly on.


Thanks.

Yes, your are exactly right, the color of that seen to be too contrast, overly popping out, definitely not blend in with the rest of the rocks there. It happen like this is because I just "Cook" it as to wipe out those little bit of that stubborn BBA Algae, it's my stubborn "Algae wash-out formula" too.  :Grin:  :Grin:  

That hole was obviously "drill" by sea current or wave instead. Because it pick from the sea shore.

----------


## hc rotala

What a pretty sad abandoned tank. For months, with exhausted CO2, but thanks to the persistent of light timers, oversize filter, pumps circulation and the thermally controlled chiller that still allow some remaining life strive to survives...... no give-up......


Full view








Stretching out
 



Even a limited gaps




From behind roof top




"Sandy Storm" ???

----------


## AQMS

Wow! 
That is a lot of work!!
Gd luck.

----------


## chang

Nice and neat setup

----------


## barmby

What happened! system is way off tangent

----------


## felix_fx2

Wha. Looks like a tasty meal for snails

----------


## dhmy2kgto

This is one amazing tank!! Love the layout and greens!!

P.S The Red Helicopters can grow to a maximum of 18cm if I remember correctly :Smile:

----------


## hc rotala

> Wow! 
> That is a lot of work!!
> Gd luck.


Right, that why I reluctant to re..... re.....re-scape. But I have to 
do a fresh start to show some appreciation to those surviving plants. *Thanks for they still keep alive in such unmanned condition*.




> Nice and neat setup


Went into fully wild life style. *"Life will find it way"* - in the "Jurassic Park" movie.  :Smug: 




> What happened! system is way off tangent


Because I temporary shift my attentions to other hobby. 




> Wha. Looks like a tasty meal for snails


No snails, not even one. Extinct, I guess. Or because of those Pencil fish.




> This is one amazing tank!! Love the layout and greens!!
> 
> P.S The Red Helicopters can grow to a maximum of 18cm if I remember correctly


 Green no more, at least beneath the water.  :Sad:

----------


## Shadow

wow, nasty BGA

----------


## AQMS

you mean those pencil fish is still in there.....
How do your filter look like?
i mean internally...

----------


## hc rotala

> wow, nasty BGA


Film Algae, Long Hairy Algae which it just look like greenish turbulence.




> you mean those pencil fish is still in there.....
> How do your filter look like?
> i mean internally...


Few Pencil fish left, other fishes all gone. The filter no clogged or anything, but having some block at the inlet side that always causing some irritating noise sometime, that also make me alert to clear it out before it harm the Iwaki pumps (by run partly dried).

----------


## dhmy2kgto

With your high skill level, I'm pretty sure you will bounce back from this Eco disaster dude. Looking forward to the makeover!! :Smug:

----------


## hc rotala

Spreading some of the plants to the mini fountain. Err! As to secure the specimen from eccentric extinct one day.

----------


## Garry83

That's cool but are you using just sand or you got difference layer of soil and substrate?

----------


## Garry83

That's cool but are you using just sand or you got difference layer of soil and substrate? I am using shrimp soil but it seems like my hc keep on floating up

----------


## hc rotala

I have to give away these as once ever in my top waiting lists and also my dream fish, painfully due to their plant destructive all day unstoppable nibbling behavior. I ever keep this fish 30 years ago I know they could even nipped the Penn-plax's plastic plants while food supply were shortage. So I give it a chance now, no harm what? I don't know it will end out this serious that have eventually force me into choosing either lively aquatic plant or the "make me crazy" fish.

Some of my history plants are still remaining inside the tank while during a long period of coolest idleness, regarding this I have to thanks for the oversize 22 liters filter, overkill 1/3 HP chiller and almost discontinue CO2 supply. And thus this make me thinking of a strong come back to this aqua-planting hobby.....again....that say in this current week? but all and all depend on how aggressive my ambitious to this tank project. And further hopefully I can keep up my warming heart to this. And not ever ever torture them again....  :Razz:

----------


## limz_777

i seen this fish before ,almost wanted to buy it ,looks harmless to me , it whack all your plants ?

----------


## hc rotala

> i seen this fish before ,almost wanted to buy it ,looks harmless to me , it whack all your plants ?


Yup! whack, exactly right! because they work hard in nipping so leave no decent leeway for the plants to thrive, normally they prefer only soft plants but not something like the Cory plants. Even I have try to fill their stomach with some alternative food like earth worm, but they still enjoying nipping plants. What to do? this their nature habits and characteristics after all .

----------


## barmby

They nibble on BBA too.. if I remember correctly

----------


## nicholasliao

What fish are they?

----------


## hann

The shape looks like coral pencil fish. My coral purple also like to nip on my foreground plants

----------


## Ingen

Nice photography!

----------


## AQMS

> What fish are they?


Probably from the Leporinus species,im waiting for someone to identify them.

----------


## limz_777

> Probably from the Leporinus species,im waiting for someone to identify them.


_Abramites hypselonotus_

----------


## AQMS

> _Abramites hypselonotus_


Yes... thank you....

----------


## hc rotala

> They nibble on BBA too.. if I remember correctly


Nope! They always go for something that green-thin-soft to ease their habit of nibbling and chewing. Beside greenish more tasted of vege if I were they.  :Grin: 




> The shape looks like coral pencil fish. My coral purple also like to nip on my foreground plants


They not exactly belong to pencil fish speciment, it sibling family to them due to it larger body size.




> Nice photography!


Thank you!




> _Abramites hypselonotus_


Widely known as Marbled Headstander. I amaze at it swimming posture, sort like US Apache helicopter.

----------


## shrimp-keeping

Love the foreground HC plant....

----------


## hc rotala

Hello! Here I attached some most recent updated photos to cheer you all.

The Hygrophila Pinnatifida. Just a week time. The leaf shape is so nice, and I also love their growing pattern thought.








Hygrophila Pinnatifida grown on other rock. For these I just peppered it into the small hole on the rock.



New moss, name unknown? Can someone here help me to ID it?

----------


## hc rotala

Put all these 6 package, which consist of 6 liters of porous ceramic to place that ordinary LFS ceramic in that 
JEBO's 22 liter canister.



It not readily with netting?




Scrutiny the pores closer a bit.




Though a insanely largest number I have ever see; 6000m2/l? whereas they have exceeding the Eheim Substrate Pro 2 and the 
Power House's media?

----------


## hc rotala

Further proceed. Install a second digital timer to replace the analogue one. That I have plan for long time, really feel a little nervous of the workload. Don't be confuse that I'm work these out altogether, instead the above filter things I have done like 3 week ago.  :Grin: 

Here the completion work.


True recipe inside, Ha! Ha!, not the famous "Intel inside". Note that the new digital timer in there need a stand alone DC adapter (The lower left corner).




Messy stuff around.





Fits in, done.

----------


## AQMS

Digital timer wiring excellent,very neat.
What is the left and right timer for?
i see there are 5 switches, the 3 that are connected,is it lights?
Is that iwaki pump?
Shoot!! i have a lot of questions...can you just explained what there? :Grin:

----------


## hc rotala

> Digital timer wiring excellent,very neat.


 I just wanted it to be perfectly clear, hence manageable beside less clutter. And once if any unplug is needed. 


> What is the left and right timer for? i see there are 5 switches, the 3 that are connected,is it lights?


Timer on the left is meant for control all the lighting (2 set;- 1st set is the 18Watt x 2 normal 6500K fluorescent tubes, 2nd set is the 36Watt x 4 of 6500K PLL lighting. Both set is make feasible for urgently being unplug while if carry out a maintenance task.). Another timer is a sole purpose for solenoid. BTW. First switch started from the left is for 1st Iwaki pump follows by the second one as is for 2nd Iwaki pump. Thirst switch is power up the left timer along with the lighting set. The fourth switch is to handle the other timer. And the PH controller is taking the last one.


> Shoot!! i have a lot of questions...can you just explained what there?


Less than what I think actually.  :Smile:

----------


## hc rotala

Self DIY invention;- attached the thermal probe into filter pipeline. Thus eliminate clutter inside the main tank. And make all of them into detachable parts for more of flexibility for upcoming unforeseen maintenance, as do also match with the previous assembling..

----------


## warrenlee

Hi Bro,

Can you tell me where do you get Hygrophila Pinnatifida from ?
I have seen that in Redhill, but it was charged at sky high price, $14 !

Someone told me that C328 is only selling at $6-8 but I can't find.

Thanks

----------


## hc rotala

> Hi Bro,
> 
> Can you tell me where do you get Hygrophila Pinnatifida from ?
> I have seen that in Redhill, but it was charged at sky high price, $14 !
> 
> Someone told me that C328 is only selling at $6-8 but I can't find.
> 
> Thanks


Hi! Lee, as I was live in Malaysia, then doubtlessly I bought it over here too. Which indeed from a veteran aquatic enthusiasm friend of my. According to what he say that he was get it at RM45 per stem (he clearly highly as per stem not a bush) few months ago if not mistaken, almost equal to $14 you stated now. 

BTW, this plant growing rate is considerably fast, thus it price will go down fast shortly.

To my observe that Hygrophila Pinnatifida obviously have a fairly strong and power rooting base which would enable it to attaches quite firmly to any hard surface it close at, and further it appearing a naturally creeping downward growing style which definitely capture most of our aquarist attention though.

----------


## warrenlee

Hi HC Rotala,

yes, I have it them in Amano tank. He inside in between those stones.. Very Beautiful.
Only 1 type of unzan stone and 1 type of plant... simple and yet beautiful

Just fyi.. I happen to see those stone in Singapore fish shop, and it is selling $260....
what a ridiculous price ! for a stone ! can use same $ to buy Samsung Tab3

----------


## hc rotala

> Hi HC Rotala,
> 
> yes, I have it them in Amano tank. He inside in between those stones.. Very Beautiful.
> Only 1 type of unzan stone and 1 type of plant... simple and yet beautiful
> 
> Just fyi.. I happen to see those stone in Singapore fish shop, and it is selling $260....
> what a ridiculous price ! for a stone ! can use same $ to buy Samsung Tab3


Ha!Ha! things came from nature are priceless whereas they're only being existed only 1 and only 1 in the whole world. Definitely no second piece. Therefore surely can't be compare with a gadget things that can be print and produce numberless by a machine.

----------


## hc rotala

Okay! Enough of that hardware's crap, now me back to major topic. 
The Hygrophila Pinnatifida almost 4 week time in my tank. 






 

 

Hydrocotyle Tripartita healing back after being whack by Marbled Headstander few weeks ago.

 

Dont know what name of this plant is? Only knew that it name follow by something like "xxxxxxx. sp japan" can some one here kind enough to help to ID it?

----------


## AQMS

> Hydrocotyle Tripartita healing back after being whack by Marbled Headstander few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know what name of this plant is? Only knew that it name follow by something like "xxxxxxx. sp japan" can some one here kind enough to help to ID it?


It look like Eriocaulon sp. since you mention japan 
my guess is Eriocaulon sp japan..
There are so many Eriocaulon sp. (somewhere) :Grin:

----------


## magpie

It's so interesting to see your eriocaulon/gujing sp Japan leaves growth facing upwards.

----------


## hc rotala

Thank for the clue, Zerofighterx101. Just finished google-ing found some sibling specimen ranging in the naming as..... Eriocaulon sp Sieboldianum, Eriocaulon Amanoanum. And I think should be it; Eriocaulon *Amano*anum  :Grin:

----------


## hc rotala

Feel like Chinese name for the Eriocaulon Amanoanum is more explicit...... 日本榖精 .... 榖精  :k:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> 


Just curious... where did you get the dark grey rock with holes on the right side of this photo?  :Well done: 

I have small volcanic rocks that look similar and have been searching high and low for larger versions, these type of rocks have a relatively smoother surface texture with rounded edges and lots of larger holes... the ones i've seen at most LFS so far are more like lava rocks, very rough surface with sharp edges, which are different.

----------


## hc rotala

> Just curious... where did you get the dark grey rock with holes on the right side of this photo? 
> 
> I have small volcanic rocks that look similar and have been searching high and low for larger versions, these type of rocks have a relatively smoother surface texture with rounded edges and lots of larger holes... the ones i've seen at most LFS so far are more like lava rocks, very rough surface with sharp edges, which are different.




It definitely not a Lava rock, it's far more physically concrete solid with high density, and thus bulky. It's a sea rock I think.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> It definitely not a Lava rock, it's far more physically concrete solid with high density, and thus bulky. It's a sea rock I think.


I see... yeah, its a nice and unique rock shape and texture. Still looking for larger pieces of them.

Btw, here is a photo of the smaller ones that i have:



The LFS i got it from said the supplier only had limited stocks, so it seems quite uncommon.

----------


## hc rotala

DIY power shoe 



 

 

 

 

And the final assembling.

----------


## hc rotala

This is the actual prototype. Made by hard board.  :Grin:

----------


## diazman

:Well done:  Wow, that is some serious wiring. Next level of planning.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Nice DIY skill... just curious, any advantages/enhancements in your DIY 4-socket power strip, compared to say a 4-socket power strip simply bought from the hardware shop?  :Smile:

----------


## Phillipians

I was about to ask also whether your DIY is for the purpose of water proofing your sockets?

----------


## felix_fx2

Is that a relay inside the ABS outdoor box?
Good to see someone mount power strips on plywood board also.

Did you consider getting a larger outdoor box might have been a easier move?

----------


## hc rotala

> Wow, that is some serious wiring. Next level of planning.


Thank for the Wow factor.





> Nice DIY skill... just curious, any advantages/enhancements in your DIY 4-socket power strip, compared to say a 4-socket power strip simply bought from the hardware shop?


First of all the old 4-socket power strip already used for years, and the current MK power socket set is better in build quality and safety whereas the most I like is all the switches is located in between the middle thus avoid finger access is inevitably block by a bigger AC-DC adapter that plug onto it.

Speaking of which, Im was as pretty much as kind of too easy to fiddling the internal hardware of my tank cabinet :Grin: 





> Nice DIY skill... just curious, any advantages/enhancements in your DIY 4-socket power strip, compared to say a 4-socket power strip simply bought from the hardware shop?


No, not exactly that I have plan for the current task. BTW, this cabinet compartment has been seal off by a Resin glue on top till bottom base inside and outside to minimizes water disaster in case tank leaking. It could be wet but the water won't penetrate into the wood layer. Beside that, the power control panel is hanging on the rear top inside the cabinet thus high possibly it could survive from water leak where as no way any water can enter from the upper part of it.

----------


## hc rotala

> I was about to ask also whether your DIY is for the purpose of water proofing your sockets?


No, not exactly that I have plan for the current task. BTW, this cabinet compartment has been seal off by a Resin glue on top till bottom base, inside and outside to minimizes water damages cause by tank leaking. It could be wet but the water won't penetrated directly into the wood layer, not to mention that the power control panel is hanging on the rear top inside the cabinet thus high possibly it could survive from water leakage where as no way any water can enter from the upper part of it.





> Is that a relay inside the ABS outdoor box?
> Good to see someone mount power strips on plywood board also.
> 
> Did you consider getting a larger outdoor box might have been a easier move?


 * Absolutely, the relay is placing inside the ABS box. 
* As for flexibility purpose in concern other than safety, mounting all the relevant devices respectively on a decent piece of removable plywood board as a carrier platform is a good idea. I think no one would like to being full time bend and further creeping into that confined space there inside the tank cabinet if want to carry some upgrading tasks. 
* Consider of which, that size to me, is sufficient for my tank setup needed. Larger panel could only be end up bulky though.

----------


## hc rotala

Plants progression update. 



The Hygrophila Pinnatifida get struck by some sort of unknown mini hair algae.

----------


## hc rotala

After some action been taken; such as temporary stop fertilizing, add some Algae killer remedy, cut lighting duration and 3rd day after water changes. See! result is enormous.

----------


## joe

Nice scape!!! Are those hygrophila pinnatifida? Grown on rocks directly?

----------


## Ingen

What algae remover did you use? I'm fighting hair algae too, but in a losing battle lol.

----------


## hc rotala

> Nice scape!!! Are those hygrophila pinnatifida? Grown on rocks directly?


 Thank for your compliment. Yes! it is, Hygrophila Pinnatifida. Just peppered it in to the small holes on that big rock, as for the small rock I tied the plants with a fine sewing string.




> What algae remover did you use? I'm fighting hair algae too, but in a losing battle lol.


 Azoo’s Brush Algae Killer which I bought it at year 2008 but only used it once since. http://www.azoo-aqua.com/product-info.asp?id=235

----------


## barmby

I totally love the eriocaulon

----------


## hc rotala

> I totally love the eriocaulon


Yeap! they really grow bigger and so much healthy look right on this moment. I'll try to put out more picture later.

----------


## hc rotala

After the making of the inline thermal probe earlier, then now I further accomplish the inline pH probe. So now there will be reduce two ugly cables that suppose to be hanging around right behind my aquarium. This also let me get less hassle when I need to remove the canopy, and as overall, systematizing the management of those aquarium equipments.


Below are the pictures I want to share if any other member here want some clue about it. Enjoy!

----------


## AQMS

Awesome!!! :Well done:

----------


## hc rotala

After about 3 months my planted tank is still look very much alive and kicking, but 3 weeks ago I was getting shock by the unknown strike of BBA in the tank, now keep up with the curing. Those Hygrophila Pinnatifida has been trimmed down to countless times, amazingly fast growing.  

See that the Eriocaulon sp are growing so huge!

----------


## Ingen

Love the growth!

----------


## hc rotala

For the first time I could be able to keep my tank "soft-scape" sustainable up to 7 months and still look pretty strong to going ahead. 

Pop-out once in mind that this hobby is not a earth-friendly activity because we have to change the tank water just to keep away that annoying, formidable, scape work ruining algae. Especially the critical drought season beginning of a year in our region. For this I extended water change up to 2 months lately. Also thanks to the used of a over-sized canister filter. Together with cut down the daily light duration to only 3 hours per/day, just booth up an hour after water change last week, have to stop fertilizer apply temporary.

----------


## hc rotala

Hygrophila Pinnatifida grown strongly while Hydrocotyle Tripartita were shrink gradually.



 










Stem of the H. Pinnatifida is getting reddish.






This is one a “Big Mama” of Eriocaulon Amanoanum, it carry some baby plant around it.

----------


## hc rotala

Incredible! almost all invincible BBA that once panic me that they begin spread in my tank on the month of 5th if I remember correctly over this current landscape project has gone, truly gone. As I thoroughly searching all over the inmate plants in and out in the tank, just finally only found some remaining BBA on the lower part of the CO2 outlet tubing. But I no longer get obsess about it, because that left-over BBA there seem very weak as like seriously starving and I strongly believe that they will gone in another week or more.


One things that exciting me were;
* Indeed as no remedy has drop to target on to get rid of it(BBA), such as the popular Seachem Excel.
* Water only get change if only reach around 20 days.
** Until then, let me figure out what is next if I miss because time I finished this article was at 3.25a.m late night/morning.

And enjoy this new update.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Your Hygrophila Pinnatifida clumps look really nice and dense... i can imagine they could make for an interesting carpet.  :Well done: 

Its great that your BBA issues have been mostly solved, i noticed there are SAE in the tank too, did you notice them nibbling on the BBA over the past few months?

----------


## Phillipians

Very nice Pinnatifida growth. Impressive! Trying to get that bushy effect as well. Mine has since stopped growing bushier. However, good thing is that it is still healthy.

----------


## Ingen

I can never grow the pinnatifida correctly... Do you dose iron or ADA ECA to get it reddish or just high light?

----------


## nature247

Nice and healthy tank! 
Could you please state your parameters of your tank in terms of lighting, tank dimensions, CO2 etc?
Also how did you get rid of the BBA?

I know you have written it somewhere in your thread but appreciate if you can do it again. Thanks!

----------


## Phillipians

I doubt he uses ADA ECA. If you visit Aquatic Avenue, you will find that the pinna there is red as hell. Very very red. You will wonder if it is even pinna. That, is the effect of using ECA.

Though mine is sparse, the colouration is similar to his. Just interested to know how he plants them and what lights to cause such dense growth.

----------


## nature247

> I doubt he uses ADA ECA. If you visit Aquatic Avenue, you will find that the pinna there is red as hell. Very very red. You will wonder if it is even pinna. That, is the effect of using ECA.
> 
> Though mine is sparse, the colouration is similar to his. Just interested to know how he plants them and what lights to cause such dense growth.


Not red but very pink. The guy at Aquatic Avenue told me it's high lighting and CO2. I thought it should be iron instead.

----------


## hc rotala

> Your Hygrophila Pinnatifida clumps look really nice and dense... i can imagine they could make for an interesting carpet. [IMG]file:///C:\Users\Gioroni\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Its great that your BBA issues have been mostly solved, i noticed there are SAE in the tank too, did you notice them nibbling on the BBA over the past few months?


Ha!Ha! have to be manage to get them grown in such dense, like pruning and sorting out them on weekly schedule. SAE is one of the major factor in battling against BBA(me kick-out the lazy "daddy" SAE then intro 2 small one). Another measure I guess is replacing the 5 years old Eheim Substrate Pro with the BioHome "similar" Bio-ring(it dirt cheap because it was from raw ceramic rather than the expensive Sintere glass)(But it be able to perform shocking liquidize sucking in test as shown in Youtube(may micro second slower if compare to the true BioHome), further more it got some cracking surface), and as Im not forget have to thanks to the big and over size canister filter, In which it capable to load-up to approximately 15 Liters of Active Bio functioning medias.






> Very nice Pinnatifida growth. Impressive! Trying to get that bushy effect as well. Mine has since stopped growing bushier. However, good thing is that it is still healthy.


 Thank much. Patience I think (the work-out).





> I can never grow the pinnatifida correctly... Do you dose iron or ADA ECA to get it reddish or just high light?


 No,actually in my aquatics work I only sticks to 3 essential elements; Seachems Potassium, Iron and Comprehensive. Occasionally just solely used the ADAs Step 3.




> Nice and healthy tank! 
> Could you please state your parameters of your tank in terms of lighting, tank dimensions, CO2 etc?
> Also how did you get rid of the BBA?
> 
> I know you have written it somewhere in your thread but appreciate if you can do it again. Thanks!


 Thank for your compliment. Here I go; Tank size: 36x18x18. 4 PPL 36 Watt_6500K plus 2 18Watt cheapo Philips 365 light. Substrate: ADA Amazonia + fateand Unknown media look alike ADA PowerSand. CO2 uncounted but a lot I thinks as I see with my naked eye beside I use Atomizer. 



As regarding the BBA solving know-how, please see the thread above.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hc rotala

> I doubt he uses ADA ECA. If you visit Aquatic Avenue, you will find that the pinna there is red as hell. Very very red. You will wonder if it is even pinna. That, is the effect of using ECA.
> 
> Though mine is sparse, the colouration is similar to his. Just interested to know how he plants them and what lights to cause such dense growth.


Im not using other than ADA Step 3. I would admit that I only keen to Seachems 3 King. I sensing that those rock hard scape that H. Pinnatifida have attach deadly firm as they naturally did might produce some beneficial vital nutrient for they strong thrive. My ferts could last for years, as I was not too obsess to use ferts.


And my unusual method of applying the ferts is NOT dripping, but I rather use close-target-injection with simultaneously 90 minutes water pump power off. As letting for some enough lea way for the plant to react before the ferts's liquid flow-away by the strong water current.

----------


## hc rotala

The chiller's thermostat couldn't be stay accurately after I did a calibrate correction again and again, it always tend to run out of it actual calibrated adjust point and shifting to a higher slope temp reading in just several minutes.

Dismantling it for general cleaning and try to diagnostic the thermostat problem. Rinse the condenser thoroughly rear and front side with spraying of water.

----------


## hc rotala

My plant tank at the current view.

Quite awesome as assuming they still in good shape as i barely pay least attention to them. 
As I'm at the verge of quitting this lovely hobby.

Sadly that those stacking rock creeping Hygrophila Pinnatifida only have some left-over.

----------

